# Since were playing the name game...



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Let's name Felony!!! 

It's still up in the air as to whether her call name will be changed. But if it is, it will be _Acadia_, which means Paradise (see the theme? Maile is a Hawaiian name, Acadia means paradise...).

Her name has to be Island Pride Bullies's _______________ of IBC (Indigo Bully Connection).

Im not sure if I can IPB's ______________ of IBC. Ill have to check into that.

ANYWAY. help a sistah out! Mailes name is NoKaOi's No More Rumors.

Oz came up with IPB's Wrongfully Convicted of IBC, which I LOVE...if I keep her name Felony. Anyone else have any ideas? I like original names that stand out. 

(Oh, and if I name her Acadia, my dad works for GM, and can totally get me the badges they put on the Acadia car...so all of her stuff would be totally schaweet n personalized!)


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Name her Jail Bait hahahahahahahaahahahahaha


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Trip to Paradise call name Acadia

Wrongfully Convicted call name Felony

Show Stoppa call name... ??????


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Name her Jail Bait hahahahahahahaahahahahaha


OMFG! That is so awesome though!!!!! And memorable!! LOL. <3 it! And its not long!!! LOL...
:woof:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

pua aloalo. its the official flower of Hawaii


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i've always like the name Kaya for a pit..


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't have a clue but I am playin the game LOL


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

cEElint said:


> i've always like the name Kaya for a pit..


Yep. The ONLY person in this world that I hate is named Kaya! LOL.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

pulelehua it means butterfly


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

oh how about lolo ipb's lolo... it means crazy


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

I think you should keep her name.....


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> oh how about lolo ipb's lolo... it means crazy


Lolo is cute!!! I like it! Thats for sure going on the list for consideration.
I find it hard with the Hawaiian names and such, because quite often, pronouncing them is a feat in itself...*sigh*


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> pua aloalo. its the official flower of Hawaii


Sweet! So that is Hawaiian for Hibiscus?

They make a tea from hibiscus flowers that is really good called, Jamaica.

But back to the topic.

I vote for Felony to keep her name.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

StaffyMama said:


> Sweet! So that is Hawaiian for Hibiscus?
> 
> They make a tea from hibiscus flowers that is really good called, Jamaica.
> 
> ...


Ok.. Me Jaime and Brandy all vote to keep the name.

Who's with us? She looks like a trouble maker, I think naming her something "beautiful" would bite you in the butt hahaha


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I know, I know! But I kinda wanted to with a themey type thing? I guess if I named her Jail Bait (kept Felony), it'd go with Maile (Miley Cyrus = Jail Bait). LOL. I kinda really like the name Jail Bait a lot...as well as wrongfully convicted, and mostly because of the reason you gave in Matts thread. Gah OZ! Dont give me choices, just give me ONE! lol.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Angel on the Outside, call name Felony

Get-away girl, call name felony

The Real McCoy, call name felony

Ace Of Spades (we played that in jail every day LMAO) call name felony

Still Hittin Licks, call name Felony


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh *^&%#$%$ you and your good naming skills!!! Lol. This is gonna be harder than I thought!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Angel on the Outside, call name Felony
> 
> Get-away girl, call name felony
> 
> ...


Angel on the Outside, call name Felony I like that one


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I like the name felony
I have a "miss demeaner" so i like the felony thing


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Island Pride Bullie's Angel on the Outside IBC (Indigo Bully Connection). Call name Felony

That has a great ring to it LOL


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

how about IPB'S "CLASS A" call name feloney


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Its also WAYYYY too long. LOL. 30 spaces for letters, spaces, etc. Thats why I REALLLLYYYY am leaning towards Jail Bait


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> how about IPB'S "CLASS A" call name feloney


Class A is a misdemeanor LMAO

It'd have to be first second or third degree LOL

dont ask.................


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> how about IPB'S "CLASS A" call name feloney


Ohh!!! Thats really awesome too!!!! I think its gonna be between 
Wrongfully Convicted
Jail Bait
and 
Class A.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Class A is a misdemeanor LMAO
> 
> It'd have to be first second or third degree LOL
> 
> dont ask.................


So OZ....care to enlighten us? LOL. Just playinnn.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Island Pride Bullie's Angel on the Outside IBC (Indigo Bully Connection). Call name Felony
> 
> That has a great ring to it LOL


IPB's AOTO IBC Call name Felony


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> So OZ....care to enlighten us? LOL. Just playinnn.


Oh SNAP!!!!!!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> So OZ....care to enlighten us? LOL. Just playinnn.


Hey I might have done some dirt... But never anything to wrong my doggies 



Sadie's Dad said:


> IPB's AOTO IBC Call name Felony


A.O.T.O. I like that. then people have to ask what A.O.T.O. stands for


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> IPB's AOTO IBC Call name Felony


LMFAO. Why dont I just name her the alphabet?!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Oh  SNAP!!!!!!!!


yeah, you so just said that with a lisp, and limp wrists... :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Did you hear me say it I thought I was the only one here


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> LMFAO. Why dont I just name her the alphabet?!


call name soup?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Did you hear me say it I thought I was the only one here


Dude mods can track your *** down thru the ip address, don't think we're not all eyes and ears


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> LMFAO. Why dont I just name her the alphabet?!


Whatever floats your boat, just tryin to help LOL I know I am not doing to well but I try


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Dude mods can track your *** down thru the ip address, don't think we're not all eyes and ears


OK what am I doing right now?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> OK what am I doing right now?


We're not in Vip. Youre gross.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Whatever floats your boat, just tryin to help LOL I know I am not doing to well but I try


I was more so giggling at all the mass amount of letters. I kinda like the mystery of having just letters for her NAME part...


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

thread jack again geese on topic though i love your dog and i like her name


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

LOL well you caught me LOL


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> We're not in Vip. Youre gross.


lmao
lmaO


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

LMFAO. You guys are SICK!!!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I don't think IPB would be a problem. I wish Big U. wouldn't have wrote it on my registration certificate so i had more options. I was bummed that I couldn't get creative with Pork Chops registered name. This is a fun game ya'll!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

you could even do

IPB/IBC ___________

_____________of IPB/IBC

IPB's _____________________ of IBC


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Ohhhh, Id save more space with the IPB/IBC_______________. Shana, were gonna have a naming party when I get there! LOL


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

the darn dog should be called poop eater


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh her and Maile are perfectttt for each other. Maile used to eat poop too! EW GROSS. Lol.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Kuuipo means sweetheart (coo-we-po) pilikia means trouble (pela-kia) 
or alekay means angel A-lee-kay


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> Kuuipo means sweetheart (coo-we-po) pilikia means trouble (pela-kia)
> or alekay means angel A-lee-kay


ohhhh, I like that one!!! 

thank you so much!!! lots to consider!!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

ur welcome, I havent read through the thread but saw the hawaiian names and I know a few so lemme know if you might need sum more.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

How about Humuhumunukunukuapua'a (pronounced who-moo-who-moo-new-coo-new-coo-ah-poo-ah-ah)? That's the Hawaii state fish... 

What about Wrongfully Accused instead of Convicted?

I do like Jail-Bait though


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh, for sure the state fish. That wouldnt take me 15 minutes to say as shes running down the street. lmfao. And Im thinking its Jail Bait. I love it.


----------

